# Tavor



## stegner (11 Jul 2008)

I was wondering if anyone on this forum has even gotten the opportunity to try out the Israeli Tavor?  Would the CF ever consider this weapon for its inventory?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Jul 2008)

I have fondled it, and am considering buying one, very nice firearm, however the answer to your question is no. For two reasons, one it would mean rearming and retraining about 10,000+ people at a time when we need to buy tons of other stuff and have a shortage of trainers and it is Israeli made so politically not acceptable in many circles. People would look and point while whisper "See proof that the Zionist are taking over the world and the west is merely their zombie robots".


----------



## stegner (27 Jul 2008)

Ah good for you!  I think it would be good for hunting as the bullpup design and sights are conducive to a rapid acquisition of the target.   Would a ten round clip be the max for Canada-for non-restricted purposes?  

Is the lack of trainers available a sign that the CF is being stretched to its breaking point-or do shortages come in cycles?  Has DND ever considered a civilian agency that could recruit vets to train soldiers.   I think the CF loses a lot of good people who desire some stability and spending more time with their family. A Crown-corporation 'Blackwater' or Defence Support Agency (solely the training aspects of that organization)  if you will might be a solution.  Or is this too crazy an idea. 

Darn those fascist pinkos!  A good weapon saves lives for the CF-it doesn't matter who makes it.   

*Edited to remove very dangerous Hunting practices-thanks Muskrat for putting safety first*


----------



## muskrat89 (27 Jul 2008)

> I think it would be good for hunting as the bullpup design and sights are conducive to a rapid acquisition of the target-such as a fleeting deer.



You're not supposed to shoot at running game....


----------



## stegner (27 Jul 2008)

Quite.  I have edited the original post.  Yikes!


----------



## KevinB (27 Jul 2008)

Bullpups bar none are non ergonomic. And while they offer a short OAL they have may more numerous deficencies to make a practical issue weapon currently.

 Keep in mind the Israeli cutting edge units use M4's...

The only reason the British have retained the SA80 is political considerations.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Jul 2008)

It will take the LAR 10rd mags and has the benifit of being non-restricted. I missed the AR generation as I left just as the C7 was being introduced and was never in love with AR's so a bit more open to other rifles. There are quite a few range reports on Canadiangunnutz. I have also put a depoist down on the Type 97. I may end up with both at some point. Still I fondle my FAL and hope that one day to take her to the range again.


----------



## stegner (27 Jul 2008)

Mr. Infidel,

Do the Israeli special forces use a mini-Tavor on occasions?


----------



## Mark M (28 Jul 2008)

Just wanted to post this as this man goes into great detail about the faults with bullpups

* Why bullpups are a persistently bad idea*

http://anarchangel.blogspot.com/2005/03/why-bullpups-are-persistently-bad-idea.html

This guy has a lot of great info on his site.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Jul 2008)

I haven't spent a lot of time handling the Tavor, but I will tend to disagree about his comment on balance, I found it a natural fit compared to most rifles. He does have some good points, if i recall a couple of the bullpups have beefed up recievers to protect the shooter in case of a rupture.


----------



## MG34 (28 Jul 2008)

The Tavor was a cheap solution as the supply of free M16 rifles from Uncle Sugar is drying up and likely will become even more scarce depending on the coming US elections. The Tavor was almost universially despised by all IDF pers I spoke to when it was being phased in during mid 2001. It is a solution much the same as the german G36, a cheap easy to produce "made in house" rifle that can be pumped out and issued to everyone and their dog. 
  There are still some issues with the optics, reliability and fielding of the system as some units prefer to stick with the M16/M4 family.


----------



## mudgunner49 (6 Aug 2008)

stegner said:
			
		

> Mr. Infidel,
> 
> Do the Israeli special forces use a mini-Tavor on occasions?



*Mr.* Infidel???!!!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## medaid (6 Aug 2008)

Wasn't there a song with that title? "Hello Mr. Infidel...."


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Aug 2008)

Golani to Receive Tavor Rifle


(IsraelNN.com) The IDF is widening the use of the Israeli-made Tavor rifle and phasing out the American M-16 in its infantry units. 

The Tavor was first assimilated successfully into the Givati Brigade, and beginning in August 2008, Golani's basic trainees will also receive the Israeli gun. 

The rifle is made by the Israel Weapons Industries and is used by the elite military units in both India and Thailand.


http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/Flash.aspx/150378

Also in use by Peruvian Commando's, mind you about the only weapon system not in use by Peru is the Brown Bess.

Mr. Infidel,   ;D You know your getting old when the youngsters start calling you sir........


----------



## KevinB (14 Aug 2008)

Heck I get Sir'd all the time at work these days.  I have to keep telling the US mil NCO's  "relax, I used to work for a living"


----------



## Loachman (14 Aug 2008)

Bullpup stocks are prohibited in Canada.


----------



## KevinB (14 Aug 2008)

But Bullpup weapons are not if the stock is part of the weapon


----------



## Loachman (16 Aug 2008)

You're right, and I should have known it. Damned confusing (as well as frakked-up in a myriad of other ways) legislation.

Are new bullpups allowed to be imported (Reply No 1), though? If I recall, Steyr AUGs are prohibited/grandfathered.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Aug 2008)

AUG's are prohib by name if I recall as are FN, AK and many more, using logic and the Firearms Act will cause your head to explode.


----------

